# 375 for deer



## sageman (Sep 28, 2004)

does anyone know if a 375 jdj handgun would work well on deer and mabe recoil info input would help thanx


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

its called a hand cannon, i would assume it will be fine for deer.


----------



## sageman (Sep 28, 2004)

dose anyone know how bad the recoil is compared to 45-70 contender?


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The 375JDJ will work very well on deer. If you use the 220gr hornady bullets on deer that were normaly used for the 375 win they will work perfectly for everything up to elk. You may want to use the 270 hornady for elk or larger, but that is another thing. The 45-70 with 300gr bullets is not all that bad to shoot. The 400 and 500gr bullets are in the realm of not fun for prolonged shooting. I shoot a 309JDJ and it is a pussycat to shoot with 150-165gr bullets. I think the 375 JDJ is the ultimate one gun does it all chambering.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I ended up with a 338-06 JDJ. Encore. My first choice would have been the 375 JDJ, but I'll stick with what I have for now. It was built for elk and moose. I would have to assume it's fine for anything else smaller. With lighter bullets. I'll have to let you know how the recoil is.


----------

